

Ask HN: What's your job? - onlyup

I'm just curious. Are most of you CEOs of your own startups or part of someone elses? Or are you in larger companies as programmers and some day want to  create a startup?<p>Are there any IT/security auditors here? What about non-tech jobs?<p>As for me, I'm just finished college so I am job hunting at the minute. That's why jobs are on my mind. To fill my free time I'm working on a website.
======
Bitwse
I'm a college student currently doing a software engineering internship -
really learning a lot and working with a large .NET project.

Wish you the best of luck with the website you're working with - personal
projects are always good :)

------
brackin
I just graduated from high school and am starting to work on my second company
full time. The first is still profitable and being run by my co-founder. Also
starting to look for a co-founder on this next project.

~~~
onlyup
Congrats on your success! How did you get funding for your first company?

~~~
brackin
Thank you, first company was bootstrapped. Second is for now but will
eventually raise money or look at accelerators.

------
Toph
Working on my own stuff

~~~
onlyup
Anything cool? Do you aim for it to become a business?

~~~
Toph
Majority of the stuff I work on are generally for personal use or solving a
personal annoyance/pain point. A good chunk of them ends up being launched as
good side businesses as a byproduct but they weren't done with the intention
of such.

I previously did a "traditional" startup in 2007 (scaling, hiring, etc..) and
sold that company in 2009. Now I pretty much just focus my time on projects. I
have a huge preference to do 1 man projects/businesses vs doing a large
startup again. Its more fun.

As for anything being cool, its totally subjective.

